# Storage bin as temporary enclosure?



## Chris_s1173 (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi I’m new and I plan on buying a red tegu within the coming months and was wondering if I could use a storage bin say a 55 gallon for a young red tegu enclosure for a few months (3 tops) before I have my custom built enclosure completed. Other than that I only have a 40 breeder and I don’t think that’ll last all too long. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Josh (Dec 14, 2020)

Yeah you probably could get away with it but you wanna make sure you have it secured. The last thing you want is to be worried about escaping. Also you'll have to test it for proper heating. It can be done but you'll have to do your due diligence


----------



## Chris_s1173 (Dec 15, 2020)

Thank you so much. I plan on modifying the lid a bit from the original Rubbermaid I’ll be getting for humidity and heat reasons and keep a close eye On temp when I first set it up


----------



## Ark (Dec 23, 2020)

If you can I'd at least try to get some sort of enclosure even secondhand from someone if you're planning on having this setup for months. 

It can be done, but remember, these little guys are pretty intelligent and curious. Being kept in a blank-walled enclosure even with lights is going to be pretty crampt as they grow (and they grow fast) and not offer any stimulation.

Cheapest isn't always the best way to do things, gotta think of the animal. Just my two cents, take it or leave it.


----------



## Loki3 (Dec 28, 2020)

Why not wait to buy the tegu until the enclosures ready.


----------



## Member1421 (Dec 28, 2020)

When mine was a baby I got a HDX bin that a 40G breeder half raise screen fit on and secured the non flip side with strong zip ties. To increase the floor space I cut a hole in the side and zip tied a cork round to the hole and mounted a second bin up to that to essentially double the size and make one side a deep substrate humid side. I think if you search my early posts you can see a photo of sorts. One bin just won't cut it very long or allow for a great gradient range or a large area for a foot of substrate.


----------



## Debita (Dec 31, 2020)

Agree with Wanik4 - I would be worried about the temps for that long for sure. Probs can develop slowly with these animals. I wouldn't trust it for more than a week.


----------

